# need 5 gallon buckets, cheap or free



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking for a couple of 5 gal. plastic buckets or pails.. Home Depot pails are not big enough. Only source I can find online is a hydroponic place that wants $9. for a black one. But I'd rather it was white, easier to tell if it's clean that way. 
So, anyone have access to 5 gal buckets.. used is fine so long as they're food grade, and I don't mind cleaning em out.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> Looking for a couple of 5 gal. plastic buckets or pails.. Home Depot pails are not big enough. Only source I can find online is a hydroponic place that wants $9. for a black one. But I'd rather it was white, easier to tell if it's clean that way.
> So, anyone have access to 5 gal buckets.. used is fine so long as they're food grade, and I don't mind cleaning em out.


Should ask the salties. Salt pails are what you are after. I don't have an extra at this time, but someone else may.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Check Bulk Barn.


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

i might have a few IO bucket for you. send me a pm if your interested.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Got mine (years ago) at Canadian Tire. (They have a Canadian Tire logo. . . it's not like I remember buying them!)


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Check with some restaurants. One near me gets pickles and potatoes in 5 gal plastic buckets. They do not recycle them.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have checked with some of the local restaurants and so far, no luck. The one store I used to be able to get buckets from has gone out of business. Can tire buckets, at least the ones I saw last time I was there, are not 5 gallons.. they don't say how big they are but they look like the ones from Home Desperate, which are not 5 G. I think they are about 3 and a half or so. I'll check on the marine forum and see if anyone there has spares.


----------



## Sam66 (Jul 24, 2012)

Try a bakery as well. One of my guys on site use to bring tons of buckets from home. His wife worked at a bakery.

Scott...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*buckets*

i just recently picked up a bucket at a wine suppply store i believe its around 7 gallons its bigger then the home depot buckets ,it was fifteen bucks but again it is a bigger bucket 
purchased at magnotto wines on midland ave
cheers
tom


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

I recently got a few from Can. Tire. and believe me they are 5 gallons, or at least thats what is written on side of the bucket. 

Rona also has em for $3. something


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Good suggestions all, but I think my bucket problem has now been solved. Thanks to members, I must add, and thanks to all who replied !


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> Good suggestions all, but I think my bucket problem has now been solved. Thanks to members, I must add, and thanks to all who replied !


2 pails in the back of my car now 

Should have the pieces made up, and will call you tomorrow!


----------

